# One dead, two injured in training accident



## Ravage (Jun 22, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/June/100622-04.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 22, 2010) - One Range Control contractor is dead and two other people have been injured during a training accident today at Fort Bragg’s Range 77. 

The Range Control contractor died at Womack Army Medical Center (WAMC) from a gunshot wound. A second Range Control contractor, who also sustained a gunshot wound, was transported via air to UNC-Chapel Hill. The third person, a Soldier who is a student at the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, was grazed in the arm and is currently being treated at WAMC.

Fort Bragg’s first responders and law enforcement officials responded immediately to the scene. 

The incident is under investigation.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 22, 2010)

Hopefully I don't know any of those guys......RIP to the fallen.....


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 22, 2010)

Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn!  So sorry to see this.  RIP.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 22, 2010)

RB said:


> Hopefully I don't know any of those guys......RIP to the fallen.....


 
You took the words out of my mouth...
RIP Brothers.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2010)

Resr in peace.

F.M.


----------



## dknob (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP!

Holy shit wtf happened?!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 22, 2010)

Fox is reporting the name of the name of the contracting firm as Echota Technologies.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/06/22/contractor-killed-injured-live-training-accident-army-base/


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn.

Fair winds and following seas....


----------



## elle (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest In Peace.  Sad news indeed.


----------



## FNULNU (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest in Peace brothers.  

Hope they find it was not deliberate.  Although terrible either way.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 23, 2010)

RIP and salute.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest In Peace, and a speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn, this shit always sucks when it happens in training. Rest easy.


----------



## Bellona (Jun 23, 2010)

RIP!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 23, 2010)

Prayers out to those affected. 

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 25, 2010)

FORT BRAGG, N.C.(USASOC News Service, June 25, 2010)  – The Soldier injured in the June 22, 2010, accident on range 77 is Pfc. Zachary Tams, 25, of Gold Beach, Ore.

Pfc. Tams is a Special Forces student at the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School.  He was grazed in the arm and treated and released at Womack Army Medical Center.

Pfc. Tams has returned to duty.  He is not available for comment in order to protect the integrity of the ongoing investigations surrounding the incident.
Media should contact the USAJFKSWCS Public Affairs Office with additional questions.  Please call (910) 396-9394 or e-mail pao_swcs@soc.mil.


----------



## Dame (Jun 25, 2010)

So sad.  Rest in peace and well wishes to the injured.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn. Sad news.

Rest easy...


----------

